

Beats Music DMCA - _jomo
https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/51fcc6f3b54f06173997b3e4a1e754dd6bf0707d/2015-03-25-beatsme.md

======
_jomo
According to Apple, grabbing their public API calls via their web interface is
"bypass[ing] the technological protection measures [TPM] and encryption of
copyrighted content"

There was another recent and very similar DMCA request against code that used
the public Naxos API:
[https://github.com/github/dmca/commit/f40a68740b3d1b749fed0d...](https://github.com/github/dmca/commit/f40a68740b3d1b749fed0deead5e0af9eccf740b)

